# Digitizing software



## rf0209 (May 2, 2009)

I'm looking for the best and user friendly digitizing software. Any suggestions? suppliers?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If by "user friendly" you mean easy to learn, then best and user friendly don't really go together when you are talking about embroidery software.

Best: Wilcom or iCliqq


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

rf0209 said:


> I'm looking for the best and user friendly digitizing software. Any suggestions? suppliers?


 May I suggest Stitch Era Universal. You can get a disc for the cost of shipping and handling. The free version is very comprehensive, and if you like the interface, you can upgrade to the higher levels. You can get more info HERE. This is state of the art and has all the tools of software costing thousands of dollars. Best of all, unlike a "free trial" it really works and it won't time out on you.


----------



## icydraw (Dec 17, 2009)

Wilcom makes an auto digitizer, pulse does one as well, they are also significantly cheaper then manual digitizing software.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It all depends on what you mean by best and by user friendly. I have Brother PE-Design, Stitch Era Universal and Embroidery Office 9 with is basically the paid for version of Stitch Era Universal. I will consider them the same for sake of comparison

Of the 2 products I have, Embroidery Office has a lot more capabilites. I find it harder to use and much more crash prone. Brother PE-Design isn't as powerful but I've never crashed it in the 3 years I've owned it. It's also a lot more user friendly, at least in my experience.

You can also buy Embird for fairly cheap and it has a very large following. I haven't used it but there are enough people who are that you should give it consideration.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

please forget the post of icydraw. you don't want an auto punching programm. they work like crap, i am in the embroiderybusiness for 15 years and i have seen a lot of companies who work with the auto thing, they all deliver crap.

a painter has to learn how to paint, a carpenter has to learn how to make structures etc etc. if you want to be a embroiderer learn your thing, stand out by being someone who knows what he is doing.


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

I can recommend Embird. I have never run into anything I need to do that I can't easily accomplish and the price is reasonable. There are yahoo forums that are very active and can be invaluable for info, and Carolyn Keber (sp?) has some really good step by step tutorials. Good luck with whatever you choose. 

--Liz


----------



## rf0209 (May 2, 2009)

Thx everyone, I will report back on my sucess/failures....You guys/gals are great for sharing.....


----------



## mikegr (Dec 23, 2009)

I use Design Shop from Melco, it has auto digitizing of vector designs, it works well on simple designs
but most of the time I have to get in there and adjust things. Sometimes its easier to do it manually and it usually comes out better.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

For whatever it's worth: I started in July with DecoStudio. I've done several designs - some good and some not so good. I have read everything I can get my hands on. I have attended seminars, classes, online webinars, and I have watched good and poor designs stitch (or try to stitch). I have had many very happy customers and have produced some very nice items utilizing whatever they brought in for me to see, my scanner, Deco Studio, Corel Draw x4 (comes with Deco), and a lot of time. 

My thoughts starting out were to begin with a solid name (Wilcom was one of several I checked out) and an entry level software I could learn with (while purchasing art and contracting out my digitizing when needed). FYI: I have contracted nothing and I have purchased only when a customer has moved their biz to me and I recognize that what they have utilized as a "logo" is a purchased design. 

I am not sorry that I took this route. The learning curve is steep. But the learning curve included learning Corel Draw x4, which has resulted in my quickly adding vinyl cutting, heat press options, rhinestones, etc -- all while learning a program that GREATLY helps me out with my embroidery biz. The more I learn, the better I have become at digitizing vector art, which is widely available - and increased knowledge of vector art has helped in the other areas of my business. 

Deco is an entry level purchase. I think everyone would agree that if you go this route you should plan to upgrade in approx 18 to 24 months. 

Sorry to ramble, but I know this is a tough decision. I researched a long time before forking out the dough to get started. Good Luck!!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I use DRAWings and Corel X3...works great for "basic" stuff.....for our high end clients or if DRAWings can't do it...I use ArtWorkSource.Com, Inc | Home they do excellent work and are a bargain in my eyes. I can move on while they do the hard stuff.


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

rf0209 said:


> I'm looking for the best and user friendly digitizing software. Any suggestions? suppliers?


Check out Forte'
Pantograms Own Software

It looks great and come with 250 fonts.

Scroll down and watch the video.

Would all you guys that already have software..please watch this video and tell me what you think???

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Ted

First I do not have any experience with Forte software. My comments are based solely on what I heard and saw watching the video on the Pantograms website. So take my comments for what they are worth.

Pantograms gives the impression that all a person has to do is buy their Forte software and digitizing will be quick and easy. Truth is, quality digitizing has a pretty steep learning curve regardless of what software is used and to become proficient in constantly creating quality work takes years of experience. Digitizing is not a "click a button or two" and you are done process.

Now having said that, all embroidery software companies / dealers use exactly the same "quick and easy" sales pitch. Pantograms isn't stretching the truth anymore than the others.

I like the fact that Forte includes 250 fonts ..... if they are quality fonts that stitch well. The combination of 250 fonts and the built in "true-type fonts" creator means finding the right font should never be a problem. Spell checker in lettering software can be a plus for some people [like me]. Forte makes lettering relatively easy and gives the user a good range of control over lettering parameters. 

Lots of good useful digitizing controls and features. Way to many to cover in detail in this post but certainly can't imagine most users of the software needing or wanting anything more. 

I personally don't get too excited about auto-digitizing. However, if its included in software which has good manual digitizing controls and features [which Forte has], it doesn't bother me that auto-digitizing is there.

Overall, I like the control panel layout .... but this is personal preference and others may feel different. 

Forte Intermediate would probably be a good choice for most users. I mention this because the software used in the video is Forte Professional. Don't know if everything shown in the video applies to both Intermediate and Professional leaves.

Overall, I think the Forte software is certainly worth considering [especially if you are interested in the Toyota machines]. Couldn't see anything in the video that would suggest that Forte is not good software. The final test for any software is quality of stitchout.

The fact that support and classroom training is available is obviously a good thing [especially for newcomers]. Depending on cost and quality of support / training ..... this could be another plus for Forte and Toyota.

Merry Christmas and all the best in the new year.

Bob


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb here and state that "If you have Experience with Quality Art and or Photo Editing Programs" the learning curve for Quality Digitizing Software will be shortened drastically. This also goes along with another must do that you slow down your embroidery machine and watch it sew, compare different fabrics, backings and toppings. Then without changing the design in any way sew it on a different fabric & backing combination. Closley compare each and every sew out and note differences. Then work with changing stitch directions, patterns, densitys, stitch lengths, underlays, underlay density, underlay direction. This is the best way to learn, learn by sight, feel and experience. 

I learned with Pulse Illustrator, then I learned Corel DraWings X3 Pro. Corel is an auto digitizing software that combines Corel Draw and Wings Modular. By learning with the Pulse I am able to manipulate the Corel to a manual digitizing program and have achieved many outstanding results. 

Although the Corel is no longer on the market it is still available from private owners. If you have a good grasp of a Quality Manual Digitizing Program you may want to think about this. Bottom line is what someone can afford, if you have the ability spend you $ on a top of the line program, get a level that allows you to perform most items manually. Don't go right out and get the highest level, stick to the mid levels. After you learn them then consider if the higher levels are justified in your business plan.


----------



## alfargo (Dec 18, 2009)

We use melco Design Shop, it works great. Melco also has a really good training team. I would not use the auto digitizing feature, it really takes a lot of tweeking to make things look good. Howerver their manual digitizing software is first rate. It can cost 6k to get the Pro + version but it is worth it with all you can do. good luck


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Flint54 said:


> "If you have Experience with Quality Art and or Photo Editing Programs" the learning curve for Quality Digitizing Software will be shortened drastically. .


I agree that the learning of the tools/interface is shortend. As you say, the interaction and watching the machine and sewout give the needed feedback to understand what works and what doesn't. No one should be fooled by the promise of auto digitizing success. If you learn the basics using "old school"... you can get some good time savings with auto tools and knowlege of vectors and such. I started out with Embroidery Office. The company I worked for at the time payed like 9K for the version/level, and it doesn't even compare with what the free version has now. You can download a stripped down, but full functioning version now from the web site , see and use all the tools and decide if you ever want to upgrade to a paid version.

Ian


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

I vote Design Shop Pro from Melco. 
Very user friendly. The layout of the program resembles photoshop, gimp, illustrator etc so navigating and figuring out the tools is simple if you are familiar with other design programs. Also very easy to use with melco machines.

I love the fact that I can preview my work and save the previews as jpgs to show clients before work is stitched out. Not sure if other software has this featured... I'm sure newer programs do. Just sayin...

There are lots of cool features in Design Shop Pro which help make less room for error when stitching out.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Bcool said:


> ".......
> There are lots of cool features in Design Shop Pro which help make less room for error when stitching out.


Bcool, Not sure what you're refering to. I got DS with my Melco. They were touting about all the great features with the new V9. Don't get me wrong, it's a great program and Melco's been around for ever... but you'd think that with how hi tech the OS is and the Amaya's capabilities, that they'ed be a little quicker on the bug fixes. It wasn't much different than V7. All that being said, training and what the user feels comfortable with.... building from basic features to more advanced is what any new user should look for.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

> Bcool, Not sure what you're refering to.


No, I know what you mean. There are some kinks and annoying things that need to be worked out

But, the latest version of Design Shop beats the ancient melco software I used to use....


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I know some users of DesignShop V9 have been complaining about the software crashing and/or freezing for no particular reason. 

Has anyone here who is using DesignShop experienced the same thing and if so, have you been able to resolve the problem ?

All the best in the coming new year.

Bob


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

Occassional crashes if you are doing certain commands, and sometimes when saving.

What sucks about DS is there is no file recovery (that I know of)....


Update your software to stop it from happening.


----------



## alfargo (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the v9 and it only crashes when on my old computers. I have been running it on a newly build quad core computer and no problems. V9 is a bit more of a resource hog, so it takes a newer computer to not have problems when running more than one program at once. All in all V9 blows v7 out the window. It is really like a graphic software now. I love the feature to take digitized designs and convert them to vector so you can plot out or even screen print your clients designs. Makes jobs that require embroidery and printing a lot easier. Just my two cents


----------



## SportsEffects (May 26, 2011)

Are you able to do small letters with Embird? Can you change the laydown stitches (underly)


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

SportsEffects said:


> Are you able to do small letters with Embird? Can you change the laydown stitches (underly)


Some fonts seem to do well... but often you just need to suck it up and do the small fonts manually.


----------



## Jakssports (Oct 9, 2011)

We are really new to this business but when we bought our machine it came with Tajima by Pulse software, anyone familiar with that? I don't have a clue on what I'm doing, I have absolutely ZERO artistic ability so I'm making my wife play with it. Thanks. JAKs


----------

